# Want to buy 4WD Simplicity



## Tetto (Jul 15, 2012)

Can anyone share their experience with the Prestige or Legacy 4WD garden tractors? I'd like to replace my two 7117's and Ford Ranger POS plow truck with one of these for summer and winter duty. Does anyone have any experience plowing snow with these 4WD tractors?

Thanks!


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

For the same money you might be able to get a small diesel 4x4 cat 1 tractor. These big GTs are really pricey, sounds like you need more of a tractor that mows, not a mower that moves snow anyway


----------

